# More broken ribs! Best protection?



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

I came off my 29er a 3rd time and dinged my ribs again. Is there anything I can wear to protect myself from myself?


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

I just goolged bike rib protection and got a bunch of hits.

Here is just one Body Armour | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Broken ribs are the worst...especially going into cold and flu season. But chest protection is pretty extreme for most MTB riding. I think I would spend money on coaching and perhaps equipment (bike setup, wheels and tires) to maybe fix the problems that put you on the ground in the first place.


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

Exactly two weeks ago I went over the bars and landed on my back on some rocks, I guess I bruised my ribs or something. It hurt pretty bad and I couldn't breath right for at least ten days after. Now after two weeks I'm about 95% recovered. Being that you've done it three times, can you say how long it took you to recover? I mean I still have some strange pains when moving certain ways. As for a solution, I was just going to try to be more careful, maybe a bit slower.


----------



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

Ecurb_ATX84- The first time was bad... 3 months plus The second time different side 6 weeks. This time just bruised shoulder and ribs. I can already cough without losing consciousness! 5 days later.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

I have cracked or bruised a rib twice this year, once in the spring and again this fall. Sitting up in bed sucked, sneezing of course is the worse, during that whole inhale period you just know its gonna hurt. For me, about a month to get over the worst, I am 6 weeks from the one this fall and I can still feel it taking a really big breath, or certain movements. In both cases I was able to keep riding 2-4 week.


----------



## Badbrain (Sep 15, 2008)

Sleeping in a lazyboy is the only good solution. I hated hearing them rebreak getting out of bed... Ouch!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Metamorphic said:


> Broken ribs are the worst...


I don't know, having broken a rib and a clavicle on the same otb I think I'd take a rib any day. Best to avoid both I suppose.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

I have to agree with JB Weld, I broke my clavicle a couple of years ago ( Over the bars on the bike) and that was a miserable long recovery.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Never broke ribs without collapsing a lung yet. I will take a clavicle break any day of the week. 

My last big one, clavicle, shoulder separation, 4 ribs, collapsed lung and a broken T8. Recovery took a while


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

Ouch! No Thanks. I've been lucky, the rib issues, were not bad breaks, but just fractured. Multiple breaks, collapsed lung, that is a whole different level of injury.

Both rib injuries, I was able to keep riding, the broken clavicle, I was able to walk out (not fun), doubt you got out without help. How far out were you? That is one of my biggest concerns, having a serious situation while deep in the trails.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

terrasmak said:


> Never broke ribs without collapsing a lung yet. I will take a clavicle break any day of the week.
> 
> My last big one, clavicle, shoulder separation, 4 ribs, collapsed lung and a broken T8. Recovery took a while


Some people take chess REALLY seriously.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Often enough the ribs are bruised or broken from your elbow and not from actually hitting the chest on something. I've done ribs 6 or 7 times over the years. Lots of body armour I've looked at has no padding where I damaged myself on the sides.


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

wow, okay I guess mine little fall wasn't that bad then. I can still feel it, but it's pretty much fine now.


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

I cracked my ribs last year going otb. I bought some padded football compression jersey online that had upper shoulder and rib protection that's made of Poron impact material that hardens upon impact. Believe the site was footballamerica.com. Under Amour has protective football jerseys also. I wear mine as an under shirt and thin jersey over it. Haven't crashed in a while so can't say if they will prevent broken ribs but it does give me a little sense of security. I figured if it's made to take hits while playing football, why not try it. Plus they go on sale for $30-$40.


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 31, 2014)

I had broken ribs (more bones tbh) after crash.So i used 7 protection S/S armor.Light,breathable and had quite nice protection (not like full armor but did ok).Later i sold it to my friends because i stoped using them and he had crash on his left side and he was fine (outside scratches and bruises ofc) so i guess that armor protected him.


----------

